# Is my degu ill?



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

Yesterday I noticed he made a strange noise it sounded almost like a sneeze.I've never heard him make the noise before - but he doesn't seem ill at all apart from the noise. I tried to listen to him breathing but it seems normal, I can see him eating too - I just worry because I know some animals are really good at hiding when they are ill. Should I just keep and eye on him? I looked up Degu sounds but couldn't find one like it :S He keeps doing it, although it has breaks it will be like constant for a few seconds, then start up again in a couple of hours time.He isn't acting unusual really, and he did come out for a run around my room earlier, but none of the other degus do this noise :S (and also I noticed he's really jumpy lately)

Should I take him to the vet anyway just in case?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Is he tail banging as well?
If your worried I would pop him to the vets as he might be developing a URI.


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Is he tail banging as well?
> If your worried I would pop him to the vets as he might be developing a URI.


I haven't noticed tail banging. What is URI? I'll take him to the vets anyway I'd like to get him weighed too. He looks a lot smaller than the other too so either dougal and henry need a diet or dylan need to eat more ^-^;


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

OctodonDegus said:


> I haven't noticed tail banging. What is URI? I'll take him to the vets anyway I'd like to get him weighed too. He looks a lot smaller than the other too so either dougal and henry need a diet or dylan need to eat more ^-^;


A URI is an Upper respiratory Infection, caught early enough they are easy to treat with antibiotics (Baytril), what bedding do you use?


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> A URI is an Upper respiratory Infection, caught early enough they are easy to treat with antibiotics (Baytril), what bedding do you use?


carefresh pet bedding, I think its paper based, it was recommended to me because it doesn't give off much dust. I just heard the little fella make the noise again


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

OctodonDegus said:


> carefresh pet bedding, I think its paper based, it was recommended to me because it doesn't give off much dust. I just heard the little fella make the noise again


Thats ok then. I would definitely keep an eye on him and pop him to the vets as soon as you can for a check up.


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Thats ok then. I would definitely keep an eye on him and pop him to the vets as soon as you can for a check up.


Thanks, I'll take him to the vets  poor little guy I hope hes ok


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't have any Degus but I'd love some

awww I hope he's not poorly bless him! 

oh and the part you put about wanting to get him weighed. . .you should get some electronic kitchen scales and just use them for your Degus that's what I do with my hedgehog just because it means you can keep track and maybe weigh them monthly or even weekly 

I know that's not really related to what your thread was about 

Keep us updated on what's happening with your little one


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> I don't have any Degus but I'd love some
> 
> awww I hope he's not poorly bless him!
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll put scales on my shopping list


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

OctodonDegus said:


> Thanks. I'll put scales on my shopping list


you can get some pretty cheap 

mine are just cheap white ones that are flat so you can put a container onto it. . . turn it on (so it's on zero with the container on) and just plonk them into it so they stay on the scale long enough to weigh them


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

It's bad news  he's got pneumonia.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh no I'm so sorry 
Hopefully you have caught it in time, sending vibes for the little man xxx


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Oh no I'm so sorry
> Hopefully you have caught it in time, sending vibes for the little man xxx


Thank you. Ugh I cant see for tears right now. Luckily the vet seems to think he will get better.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

awww stay positive!!!

Poor little guy! Keep him nice and warm and rested. . . I would remove any exercise stuff like a wheel if it were mine just to force him to rest 

Fingers crossed he is better quick!!!!


----------

